# HDR shots of Belize at Night (not my usual thing!)



## cgipson1 (Aug 29, 2012)

These were shot and processed just for fun... just testing to see what the D800 could do at night. Comments welcome, keeping that in mind! 

*Belize Resort Pool at Night - HDR*
*Swimming pool at night. It was very dark with very little light, and a moderate breeze blowing the palm trees around
 - A series of four exposures starting at 2 minutes, with 2 minute intervals (2,4,6,8 minutes)*




Belize Resort Pool at Night - HDR by CGipson Photography, on Flickr

*Belize Palm Tree at Night - HDR
Windblown Palm tree and lightpost at the corner of a pool, with a pier in the background - A series of four exposures starting at 2 minutes, with 2 minute intervals (2,4,6,8 minutes)*




Belize Palm Tree at Night - HDR by CGipson Photography, on Flickr

*Belize Resort Pier at Night - HDR
 Windy night, with some waves.  Green lights below the pier and on the trees behind where I placed my  tripod. 3 exposures ( 4 , 6 and 8 minutes)*




Belize Resort Pier at Night - HDR by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 29, 2012)

That pier... is awesome. Love the green!

The other two, pretty cool, would be better if the trees weren't blowing in the wind... Photomatix, which I think Bynx uses gets rid of that "ghosting" if I'm not mistaken.

Otherwise, pretty sweet images me thinks. Not too over cooked or anything. I love the colors.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 29, 2012)

Other than the sky looking a little weird, I love the first picture.  The pier picture is really interesting.  Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 29, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> That pier... is awesome. Love the green!
> 
> The other two, pretty cool, would be better if the trees weren't blowing in the wind... Photomatix, which I think Bynx uses gets rid of that "ghosting" if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Otherwise, pretty sweet images me thinks. Not too over cooked or anything. I love the colors.



Thanks... I use photomatix also. But I left the ghosting in intentionally to show motion from the wind. With the shortest exposure being like two minutes, and that is a really dark one... getting rid of the moving branches would be impossible. I tried not to overcook them... I hate overcooked HDR! lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> Other than the sky looking a little weird, I love the first picture.  The pier picture is really interesting.  Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:



Thanks! That sky is due to clouds with the moon behind them. It is a bit odd.... but I thought it was kind of cool!  Shot these about 10pm, and there are no lights around there... no street lights, no city lights.. not much of anything except lights around the pool, and under the pier.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2012)

BUMP! No love for the weirdness?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 30, 2012)

Based on your normal style, I am surprised to see you post these, but I really like them, especially #1. Actually, I think the ghosting of the long exposure added to the feel of the picture. They do have an odd green color, especially in the pool water. Is that from ambient light?

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing your experiences in Belize. Enjoy.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 30, 2012)

The first one is definitely my favorite; the only thing I don't care for in it is how bright that light, and its reflection, at the end of the pool are. The motion of the trees definitely adds interest to this; it looks much more like a painting than a photo.

The third one is kinda cool because it's unique--those green glowing lights make it look like you found the spot where the aliens land. 
But there are some weird reflections in the foreground--is that a reflection of your tripod in the water, just to the left of center, right at the water's edge?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 30, 2012)

Very ethereal. VERY different than the Belize I saw a few years ago!!!


----------



## seakritter (Aug 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Thanks... I use photomatix also. But I left the ghosting in intentionally to show motion from the wind. With the shortest exposure being like two minutes, and that is a really dark one... getting rid of the moving branches would be impossible. I tried not to overcook them... I hate overcooked HDR! lol!



Ok here goes, I happen to like the motion blur of the trees, I think it adds quite a bit to 1# and #2, I think they have a look of a light painting they hold your interest for sure. I totally love them both but I do tend to like the something outside the lines, that's where you truly find innovation. The third one doesn't work that well to me. There is too much of motion from what appears to be the surf for me.
As far as them being weird, to me they have a certain amount of originality to them. I guess it's the one thing I am having to get use to here, it seems like if you present something out of the box or outside of the lines, ( that are pretty well drawn) it is not received well. Sometimes we have to break the mold to find the new lines otherwise it all looks like coloring only inside the lines. I will add one last thought to that it does matter who is presenting it as well. It was once told to me that "it's never the right idea until it is the right person's idea", and you sir are the right person, good job.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Based on your normal style, I am surprised to see you post these, but I really like them, especially #1. Actually, I think the ghosting of the long exposure added to the feel of the picture. They do have an odd green color, especially in the pool water. Is that from ambient light?
> 
> Good stuff. Thanks for sharing your experiences in Belize. Enjoy.



I was rather "nervous" about posting these, since they are a little different than what I normally do. Both long exposures and HDR!  lol!  Thanks! The green color in the water, I am not sure about. I didn't really try to correct WB on these, since most aspects of them looked dead on. I may cut a layer on the pool, and try to see what I come up with.

It was fun... and I was having fun stepping outside of my normal photographic "realm"!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2012)

sm4him said:


> The first one is definitely my favorite; the only thing I don't care for in it is how bright that light, and its reflection, at the end of the pool are. The motion of the trees definitely adds interest to this; it looks much more like a painting than a photo.
> 
> The third one is kinda cool because it's unique--those green glowing lights make it look like you found the spot where the aliens land.
> But there are some weird reflections in the foreground--is that a reflection of your tripod in the water, just to the left of center, right at the water's edge?



I probably should have shot a few more images for a greater dynamic range for the HDR... but this was all guesswork. I started with a 2 minute exposure, up to an 8 minute exposure. I could probably redo the HDR, and do a selective exposure choice just on that light and reflection. 

Yes.. that is my tripod! The palm trees behind me were wrapped with green LED lights the same color as the pier.. not really bright, and I was surprised they put out enough light to cause that shadow. I debated on cloning it out.. but thought I would leave it to see the response.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Very ethereal. VERY different than the Belize I saw a few years ago!!!



It was kind of ethereal being there, shooting at night! lol! There was a pretty strong breeze coming in from offshore, due to the tropical storm that was out around Cuba... it was really blowing the palm fronds around.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2012)

seakritter said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I sometimes find it difficult to step out of my "comfort" zone.. although I have posted some "different" stuff in the past, to mixed reviews! lol! Glad you like them!

There were 2' to 3' breakers that night coming in.. hence the motion you speak of on the pier, caused by the same wind that was whipping the fronds around.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I was actually amazed at the amount of detail the D800 pulled on these exposures, it was really pretty dark!


----------



## jhodges10 (Aug 31, 2012)

Personally like the first two the best, I like the motion blur. Out of curiosity did you take these when the big meteor shower happened a couple of weeks ago? The 3rd pic looks like it has shooting stars in it or were they just star trails?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 31, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> Personally like the first two the best, I like the motion blur. Out of curiosity did you take these when the big meteor shower happened a couple of weeks ago? The 3rd pic looks like it has shooting stars in it or were they just star trails?



Thank you! Star Trails! I took these all last week, while on vacation. I have been posting quite a few photos from Belize... and have a lot I need to get to. Never enough tiime, right?


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 1, 2012)

#3, your camera & tripod are in the water.  Weather sealed?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> #3, your camera & tripod are in the water.  Weather sealed?



Totally.. even had a snorkel attached so it could breathe! lol!


----------

